
Browsing Experience Security Check (Secure DNS, DNSSEC, TLS 1.3, Encrypted SNI) - rexpan
https://www.cloudflare.com/ssl/encrypted-sni/
======
toomuchtodo
Cloudflare: Might consider having a subdomain redirect
“browsercheck.cloudflare.com” to this deep link.

